# [HILFE] Iphone 4s hat Kein Netz



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
habe grade mein 4s per Hermes Versand bekommen.
Direkt habe ich es ausgepackt und es gestartet.
Zeitgleich nahm ich die SIM (o2) aus meinem 3g und habe sie mit einem sim-cutter beschnitten.
Nachdem ich das 4s angemacht hatte und die sim eingelegt hatte stand dort kurz o2 nachdem ich die sim entspert hatte und danach war nur noch KEIN NETZ.
PLS Help


----------



## Abductee (14. Oktober 2011)

schon mit einer anderen sim karte ausprobiert?
(wegwerf prepaid zbsp.)


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2011)

ne noch net...
hab ja ne vertrag....ich such mal eben eien andere sim.


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2011)

also im 3g funktioniert meine o2 noch....
im 4s kommt immer kurz o2 dann baut der empfang ab und ist dann weg.....


----------



## HorseT (14. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, ich hab jetzt nur ein 4er hier. Hast du es schon mal mit itunes verbunden? Ich glaub mir war aber so,dass das jetzt auch ohne  iTunes möglich ist, das Telefon/Netz zu aktivieren oder? 
Kann man eventuell in den Einstellungen den Netzstandard ändern? Soll ja jetzt nicht nur GSM sprechen.


----------



## Re4dt (14. Oktober 2011)

Verbinde es mal mit ITunes lass dabei die Sim Karte drin. Es sollte die Meldung kommen "es sind neue Neteinstellungen für ihr Handy verfügbar". Falls dies kommt drück auf Installieren oder so.


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2011)

hab das iphone angeschlossen aber das netz bricht trotzdem ab.

netzeinstellungen bekomme ich nicht als nachricht


----------



## Auron (14. Oktober 2011)

Musst du die sim nicht aktivieren lassen?
Ruf mal bei der Kundenhotline an. Eigentlich liegt da eine Nummer bei die du anrufen musst.


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2011)

der vertrag besteht schon seit 4 jahren.
das iphone habe ich seit 2 std.
in meinem altem iphone funkioniert die karte.
wenn ich das iphone an itunes anschließe passiert trotzdem nichts mit dem netz


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2011)

Lösung:

Setzt euer Handy 1x auf Werkswiederherstellungen zurück. Danach klappts auch mit dem Netz


----------



## Undtot (14. Oktober 2011)

D@rk schrieb:


> Lösung:
> 
> Setzt euer Handy 1x auf Werkswiederherstellungen zurück. Danach klappts auch mit dem Netz


 
No bringt nix. Hab T-Com und bekomme auch kein Netz. 
Oder muss ich die Micro-Sim bei der Telekom aktivieren lassen. Das vorherige 3GS hat ja noch ne große Karte (gleicher Vertrag).


----------



## wheeler (14. Oktober 2011)

da war wohl jemand voreilig


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2011)

Sryy....... hab den gleichen fehler auch wieder....-.-


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2011)

Mal bei eurem Provider nachfragen was los ist.


----------



## D@rk (15. Oktober 2011)

Es ist ein Software fehler. Deaktiviert diesen SIM PIN. Danach habt ihr netz. Steht in mehreren Foren usw....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2011)

Und funktioniert es jetzt


----------



## D@rk (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja 
hab es mit vielen anderen die das problem haben getestet und leuft komplett stabil


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Oktober 2011)

Schaue mal was T-Mobil heute dazu schreibt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

